# Not getting any of my 5 stars



## Marykat (Apr 14, 2019)

Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


They have been experiencing a shortage of stars lately. It has been a known issue for a while. But not to worry - more stars are shipping from a new star factory in China as we speak!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


Hi @Marykat,

Welcome to the UberPeople forums.

Don't tell Uber that you gave your son a ride and didn't receive the 5-star rating he gave you. They may view that as fraudulent activity if you draw their attention to it. Absurd, yes. But this is Uber we're talking about here.

It definitely does sound like something is up with your ratings though. You're getting other ratings, just no fives at all. Odd. How many rides have you completed?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Hi @Marykat,
> 
> Welcome to the UberPeople forums.
> 
> ...


It was just a test. Fraudulent activity is the one that is to complete the promotion ride offer of Uber by helping of family member or friends. This test is no harm unless Marykat was trying to complete the promotion ride offer.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It was just a test. Fraudulent activity is the one that is to complete the promotion ride offer of Uber by helping of family member or friends. This test is no harm unless Marykat was trying to complete the promotion ride offer.


I never assume Uber/Lyft will respond rationally.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


Don't know how many rated rides you have, but your rating is based on the last 500. If you have a high rating, it stands to reason that most of your ratings are 5*. So, as you get a new 5* is simply replaces the 5* at #501 making your total number of 5*'s stay the same.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


uber may call that a fraud and deactivate you for doing that. Stars are worthless anyway. Just do the job and dont sweat it...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


A single 5* won't change your rating up since the calculation in base on how many stars you had. According to the math, only lower rating can effect your rating down quickly.
If you want to find out, instead of looking at your rating, look for the increment of head count (those give you 5*). If you don't see the head count increment after 2 days, then you talk to Uber. Please note, some riders rating didn't go through immediately.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

(oldest ratings drop from here first) 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555551555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555 (new rating goes here)

This is what 499-5 and 1-1 look like. In order to drop that 1 rating, you would have to get all 5s to replace those red 5s until you reached that 1. Your new ratings would be added to the end of the 500 string as the first ones drop off. Uber does not let you see the string, so you don't really know where in the 500 your low scores sit. They could be 10 rides away, or 400. As you can see from my rating, I have six 4s in that string of 500. I don't know where they sit, I have to just keep plugging away at it.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Be aware that 4,3,2 and 1 stars are just waiting in the wings and will POUNCE on you as you inch closer to the coveted "perfect 5 star" driver rating. It's a never ending vicious cycle.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually OP here you go... one of my 4s just dropped off the end of the 500 run tonight. Notice that my overall score did not change as I will need three more 4s to drop in order to average to a 4.996 or 5.00 rounded.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jun 4, 2015)

Marykat,
I have exactly the same problem. In the last couple weeks, I've had several tips, a few compliments, a lot of people who would rate me with 5 stars, but while the number of trips keeps increasing, nothing changes in the ratings. All the numbers stay the same. And given Uber's inability to even understand most problems, nevermind fix them, I haven't bothered to contact them. But it is infuriating! What is going on? I feel like nothing works to our benefit.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jun 4, 2015)

Marykat said:


> Since the new upgrade I have noticed the system isn't giving me any of my 5 star ratings. I tested to see if it was really happening. My son took an Uber ride with me. Gave me a 5 star a compliment and tip. I got the compliment and tip. The 5 star never showed up. I have contacted Uber many times. I have gone from a 4.95 to a 4.89. Nothing has changed as far as me my car or how I drive. Something is going on. Are they purposely trying to eliminate their drivers?


Marykat, Had a conversation with Uber that explains what is happening with the stars we never see. Apparently, when you get a bunch of 5's in a row, they simply replace other 5's. The lower ones don't drop off until a different point in time -- they drop off by date. I can only understand it clearly if I have a spreadsheet in front of me with every ride which I don't. The new 5s replace the one's that are dropping off. The other numbers don't drop off until they come up in the rotation according to the date you received them. That's the reason you get a bunch of new 5s but the number doesn't change. They are replacing old 5s. The worse numbers will drop off when they are at the bottom of the 500. I always figured it from the top so I thought they were missing. It is from the bottom. Nothing with Uber is simple and straightforward. Does my explanation make sense?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

DexNex said:


> (oldest ratings drop from here first) 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555551555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555 (new rating goes here)
> 
> This is what 499-5 and 1-1 look like. In order to drop that 1 rating, you would have to get all 5s to replace those red 5s until you reached that 1. Your new ratings would be added to the end of the 500 string as the first ones drop off. Uber does not let you see the string, so you don't really know where in the 500 your low scores sit. They could be 10 rides away, or 400. As you can see from my rating, I have six 4s in that string of 500. I don't know where they sit, I have to just keep plugging away at it.
> 
> View attachment 313310


Son, those are good ratings, mine are the same only I have one 1star which throws me to a 4.98. Big difference between a 4.98 driver and a 4.99 driver though even though that sounds crazy. I had a 4.99 driver ride with me the other day that had me schooled with like 6k trips over 1 year and like 250+ Exellent Service merit badges. Mad respect bro.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I never assume Uber/Lyft will respond rationally.


Right. With ridesharing you MUST always guard against the downside.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Also more than half the riders dont rate drivers


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Just wait until the bad ones flush out.


----------

